# Copeiro



## freunet

Oi pra tudo mundo

¿Qué coisa quer dizer a palavra "*copeiro"* ?


----------



## Outsider

freunet said:


> Oi pra todo o mundo.
> 
> ¿Que coisa quer dizer a palavra "*copeiro"* ?


Creo que es "cocinero".


----------



## willy2008

Depende del contexto, puede ser un equipo copero, un equipo que gano muchas copas ,o un barman , es un mozo que prepara tragos.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Em que língua?
Copeiro(a) não é quem trabalha na copa, junto à cozinha? 
Numa residência a(o) copeira(o) ajuda a montar os pratos, servir a mesa, lavar a louça, mas não chega a mexer na cozinha; quando muito preparar uma salada.


----------



## Outsider

Então é isso. 
Eu conhecia a palavra "copeiro/a", mas só das telenovelas brasileiras. Aqui não se usa. 
Será que se pode dizer que é alguém cujo trabalho é servir à mesa numa casa particular?


----------



## Vanda

Ah, sim! Nas 'boas casas' familiares - e aqui estou sendo irônica, pois quem tem copeiros em casa são famílias muuuuuito ricas, apenas. Normalmente, a classe média tem empregadas e não apenas copeiras.


----------



## willy2008

Seria como los muy acaudalados que tienen una mucama que se encarga de poner la mesa servir los platos pero la cocina esta a cargo de una cocinera.


----------



## Carfer

Dona Chicória said:


> Copeiro(a) não é quem trabalha na copa, junto à cozinha?
> Numa residência a(o) copeira(o) ajuda a montar os pratos, servir a mesa, lavar a louça, mas não chega a mexer na cozinha; quando muito preparar uma salada.


 
É isso mesmo e tal como diz Vanda era um profissional que só se empregava nas casas muito ricas. Não é que aqui em Portugal não se use (mas usou-se), como refere Outsider, é que mesmo as familias ricas já não têm as legiões de criados de que se costumavam rodear. Aqui e em quase todo o lado. Aliás, quem é que ainda tem espaço para ter uma copa em casa?


----------



## andre luis

willy2008 said:


> Depende del contexto, puede ser un equipo copero, un equipo que gano muchas copas ,o un barman , es un mozo que prepara tragos.


 Além de ser uma profissão, e ser um time que ganha várias copas,também tem outra definição:
*Copeiro*: armário para guardar louça, onde o corpo superior apresenta prateleiras com balaustrada para amparar as peças.


----------



## Hilda Magaly Loayza

Alguem sabe como se traduz para o espanhol esta frase: (Copeiro pía copa)
" O copeiro deixou o chá na pía da copa" 
 El   X    dejó el té en   X    de la         X "


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Como puedes ver arriba, "copeiro" es un tipo de mozo que atendía la "copa" de las casas de familias abastadas. "Copa" es un comedor intimo, donde la família solía comer. Hoy está integrado a la cocina (copa-cozinha) o ha desaparecido por la reducción de tamaño de los apartamentos principalmente. "Pia" es donde se lava la loza, creo que en algunos paises de Sudamerica se dice "pila".


----------



## Hilda Magaly Loayza

Gracias, me olvidé de poner que es un término en hotelería. Será que queda bien como mozo?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Si, puedes usar "mozo" sin duda.


----------



## FerGilmour

Un poco tarde, también buscando información sobre el término. No olvidarse del "copeiro hospitalar", técnicos de enfermería que trabajan en el servicio de cocina hospitalaria y servicio gastronómico de los pacientes. Algunas de sus obligaciones: "Preparo da alimentação dos pacientes, montagem dos pratos, conferir o cardápio e montar a bandeja.Servir os pacientes, rever as dietas, conferir o mapa, conferir os produtos da geladeira, se estão dentro da ordem, se está vencendo alguma coisa, etc. 
Noções de patologia, saber o que é uma hipertensão, saber o que é uma diabetes, ter a noção de dietoterapia, de microbiologia, de higienização."


----------



## lenabrasil

Hilda Magaly Loayza said:


> Alguem sabe como se traduz para o espanhol esta frase: (Copeiro pía copa)
> " O copeiro deixou o chá na pía da copa"
> El   X    dejó el té en   X    de la         X "



Yo diría "El mozo dejó el té sobre el fregadero de la cocina". "Copa" sería "comedor", pero en este no hay fregaderos, solo la mesa con las sillas donde uno se sienta para comer. 

El DRAE presenta la palabra _copero_ como tal:
*copero**, ra**.* (Del lat. _cupparĭus_).
* 1.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la copa deportiva o a la competición para ganarla. _Partido copero_
* 2.* adj. Dicho de un juego, de un jugador o de un equipo: Apto para ganar una copa deportiva.
* 3.* m. Mueble que se usa para contener las copas en que se sirven licores.
*4.** m. Hombre que tenía por oficio traer la copa y dar de beber a su señor.*
*5.* f. Sitio donde se guardan o ponen las copas.
* 6.* f._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Mujer de alterne.
* 7.* f._ Bol._ y_ Col._ Camarera que atiende a la clientela en bares y cafés.

Pero entiendo que se trate de un vocablo que ya no se usa.


----------

